# Josef Gabriel Rheinberger



## Buxtehude

I am enjoying learning about Rheinberger and listening to his music for the first time. Anyone else like this composer?

I very much enjoy this:





I am a big fan of the pipe organ. I like that Rheinberger uses it in chamber music as the "continuo", as in this :





I would like to hear what you think of his music.


----------



## Vasks

He's a good solid composer. And that's not meant to be a subtle jab. 

One can't go wrong listening to him. I'll be listening to one of his most popular works "The Star of Bethlehem" in a few weeks.


----------



## Woodduck

Rheinberger's Mass in Eb is a lovely work that represents him well as a "conservative" Romantic and also, like Brahms, a student of early music. Here's an interesting article about him:

http://www.classical.net/music/comp.lst/acc/rheinberger.php


----------



## Andante Largo

I discovered him recently. His Suites for organ, violin and cello are worth listening to.


----------

